# Outbackers.com Makes First Year



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

It's been a trying year with the host changes and the little glitches but all seams to have worked out ok. Thanks to the members and lets not forget Pete and Mike for all there help as moderators for making the forum a success.

"Again, Thanks to everyone at Outbackers.com for making the Forum a success"

Keep on Outbacking...








Vern


----------

